# Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat



## BerlinAngler (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde, 
ich bin ein sehr begeisterter Spinn-Angler, letztes Jahr musste ich allerdings mein großes Boot aus Kostengründen abgeben. Da kommt einen doch schnell der Gedanke das man sich ja ein BellyBoat holen kann, da das Gewässer wo ich Angeln möchte ja nicht soo groß ist. Jetzt stehe ich allerdings auf dem großen weiten Markt. Ich weiß das hier zum Thema schon einige Threads existieren, allerdings sind die meisten die ich dazu gefunden habe doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und da sich ja ständig der Markt ändert frage ich hier einfach mal. 

Ich hatte bisher noch nie ein BellyBoat, daher wollte ich fragen auf was man beim BellyBoats kauf achten sollte? Wo sind denn meistens die Qualitätsunterschiede so ersichtlich? Ich würde für ein Belly ca 300€ ausgeben wollen, wenn möglich auch etwas weniger, aber wenn die Quali da so schlecht ist, dann müsste ich etwas sparen und dann kann es etwas mehr sein.

Welche BellyBoate könnt ihr mir denn Empfehlen? 
Wie müssen diese Boote denn auch gepflegt werden? Jedes mal abspülen wenn man auf dem Süßwasser unterwegs ist? oder ist dies auch eher zu vernachlässigen? Welches Material ist denn ein gutes? Ich hoffe das ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt  

MFG 

BerlinAngler


----------



## Sebbo85 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Es werden immer wieder die zwei selben Modelle genannt: Guideline Drifter und das Outcast Fish Cat


----------



## GummiEnte68 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Ich besitze das TecTube von Berkley. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Das Schlauchbootmaterial ist echt super robust - Optisch: Geschmackssache. Auch die angegebene Traglast von 170 kg ist etwas für Jedermann - man sitzt  oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Einzig der Sitz stört mich etwas: Hier hätte man ein aufblasbares Modell nehmen können. Dafür sind D-Ringe nicht aus billigem Plastik. Staumöglichkeiten Gibt es auch genug mit den zwei ausreichend grossen taschen.


----------



## AllroundAlex (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Das Berkley sowie mein Illex Barooder liegen leider etwas über deinem Budget, aber in meinen Augen lohnt es sich. 

Worauf du unbedingt achten solltest sind:

- V-Form (damit kommst du einfach besser voran und sparst deutlich kraft im Vergleich zur U-Form)
- mehrere Luftkammern 

Meine persönlichen Kriterien:
- Wenn möglich eine Sitzposition über dem Wasser (sonst wird der Hintern kalt und erzeugt auch mehr Wasserwiderstand)
- Schlauchbootmaterial (gleitet besser im Wasser als Codura)
- höhere Traglast (meines hat 170kg; es werden auf dem Markt aber auch welche mit 90kg angeboten. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden)
- Staumöglickeiten. Ich habe zB 2 Seitentaschen und noch eine Tasche hinter dem Sitz. Klar sind die nicht alle bis zum Anschlag voll, aber haben ist besser als brauchen


----------



## BerlinAngler (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Entschuldigt das ich mich erst heute wieder melde, 

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, ich werde mir dann mal die Boote genauer in Betracht ziehen und mir die ggf. mal im Angelladen anschauen.

Ich habe aber noch eine bescheidende Frage, ich brauche ja eine Wathose zum BellyBoat fahren. Muss ich bei den Kauf einer Wathose noch etwas beachten? sollte die mehr als 4mm Neopren aufweisen? Darf diese nur ohne Stiefel sein? Was würdet ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## AllroundAlex (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Preisfrage an dich; Was hast du (wann) mit deinem Belly vor?

Wenn du es in der Jahresmitte auf Seen verwendest, reicht eine 4mm Neoprenwathose.

Gehst du auch während der kälteren Jahreszeiten ins Wasser darf es auch etwas mehr sein. Ich habe zB ende Februar in der Ostsee eine Wathose mit 6mm an gehabt, dazu noch lange Unterwäsche und eine Jogginghose; und die Kälte kam trotzdem nach ein paar Stunden durch.

Ob du jetzt eine Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel nutzt ist Geschmackssache. Willst du mit der Wathose auch mal Watangeln, dann ist eine mit Stiefeln natürlich besser. Nutzt du deine Hose nur zum Bellyangeln, geht auch eine ohne Stiefel. Du solltest dir dann aber Überschuhe besorgen, weil du ja auch irgendwie an den Strand etc kommen musst. Machst das ohne Überschuhe ist deine Hose schnell durch. Die Schweißnaht zwischen Hose und Stiefel ist eine kleine Schwachstelle.

Was ich als Alternative empfehlen kann ist ein Trockenanzug. Die sind nicht ganz günstig, aber von den Beinen her kann kein Wasser eindringen, da du fest angeschweißte Füßlinge hast. An den Handgelenken sind diese Anzüge auch mit Neoprenmanschetten versehen. Da bist wasserdicht eingepackt und kannst dich je nach Witterung darunter einkleiden.

Dritte Variante wäre ein kompletter Neoprenanzug. Der ist definitv dicht und warm. Was die Bewegungsfreiheit und den Komfort angeht ist das natürlich so eine Sache. 

In meinen Augen ist ein Trockenanzug die beste, aber auch teuerste Wahl. Muss man für sich definieren, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## dreampike (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Hallo Berlinangler, 

ich habe es beim Bellybooten gerne gemütlich und steige am liebsten in mein U-Boat (Creek Company), da sitzt man zwar mit dem Hintern im Wasser, aber mit einer dicken Neoprenhose und entsprechender Unterwäsche ist das kältemäßig kein Problem. Gelegentlich fahre ich auch mit einem BB in V-Form, finde aber nicht, dass man damit wesentlich schneller vorankommt. Es ist aber deutlich windanfälliger und ich sitze lang nicht so bequem drin wie im U-Boat. Da Creek Company nicht mehr in Deutschland vertrieben wird, wäre das Evasion von JMC eine gute Alternative. Ein Freund von mir hat es seit 3 Jahren und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Es ist auch schön leicht, falls Du es doch mal mit auf (Flug-) Reisen mitnehmen möchtest.
Ob ein Trockenanzug es wirklich bringt? Es sollte auf jeden Fall ein Modell sein, dass vorne zu öffnen ist, damit du bei Pieselpausen keinen Komplettstriptease hinlegen musst. Und atmungsaktiv, sonst bist Du nach einigen Stunden Paddeln patschnass von innen.
Am besten funktionieren m.E. Neoprenstrumpfhosen mit Füsslingen und Watschuhen. Für die Flossen empfehle ich nach wie vor die flachen zum Anschnallen ( http://www.obooto.de/zubehoer/flossen/hart-fins/hart-fins.php) , bei anderen Flossen habe ich nach kürzester Zeit üble Krämpfe bekommen, mit diesen Flossen kann ich ohne Probleme 10-12 Std. paddeln. Und sie passen auch auf meine Watschuhe Gr. 13.
Außerdem würde ich Dir empfehlen eine Schwimmweste anzulegen, am besten eine aufblasbare mit Zugauslösung, bei einer automatischen mit Salztablette kann es passieren, dass doch irgendwie Wasser reinkommt und auslöst (ist meinem Freund dieses Jahr in Irland passiert, war aus der Distanz schon lustig...).
Dann steht einem Ausflug erstmal nichts im Wege, Du wirst sehen, das macht richtig Spaß!!!
Wolfgang


----------



## duli (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

So hab mir die Woche mal die Belly Boote von JMC
https://www.google.de/search?q=jmc+...UKEwjMjZHP9t7MAhUGBMAKHSH7BZcQsAQIIg&dpr=1.31 
 und war positiv überrascht!


----------



## BerlinAngler (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Danke für die Ausführlichen und Zahlreichen Hinweise! 

Mit meinem BellyBoat will ich eigentlich nur auf den etwas kleineren Seen meine Runden drehen . Ich gehe das ganze Jahr über angeln, sofern ich die Zeit dazu finde. Sind im Sommer (ca. 20 Grad) ein 6mm dicke Wathose da nicht zu viel?  

Ich glaube ein Trockenanzug liegt doch etwas über mein Budget, 500 - 1.000€ sind mir da derzeit zu viel. Da passt dann doch eher die Wathose. Ich mache mir jetzt noch Gedanken darüber welche Wathose mit oder ohne festen Stiefel mehr Sinn ergeben oder eben auch nicht. dreampike hat bereits zwar schon etwas darüber geschrieben aber dennoch hab ich da eine Frage: Macht es einen großen Unterschied ob man eine Wathose mit oder ohne feste Stiefel an hat? Denn ich denke mir die Flossen sind doch bestimmt etwas unangenehm oder täusche ich mich da?.  


Das mit der Rettungsweste ist noch ein sehr guter Tipp vielen Dank dafür 

Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zur Bootsform, Was soll denn eigentlich die V-Form noch für Vorteile bringen? (außer die Geschwindigkeit)
Die V-Form ist ja eigentlich die am weitesten verbreiteste Form die ich hier im Internet jetzt finde.

MfG 
BerlinAngler


----------



## dreampike (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Hallo Berlin Angler, 

von mir ein klares Votum für Wathose mit Füßlingen und Extra-Watschuhen.

Mir ist es erstens wichtig, dass der Fuß beim Bellybooten einen wirklich festen Halt im Schuh hat. Die Gummistiefel, die meistens an die Wathosen angeschweißt werden, sind mir viel zu wabbelig und instabil. Ein Watschuh ist sehr stabil und er stützt auch die Gelenke beim Paddeln, insbesondere wenn der obere Rand fest ist und gut anliegt. Dann fühlt sich das auch angenehm an, wenn die Flossen dran sind, die sollten auf jeden Fall nicht spürbar direkt auf den Fuß drücken.

Zum zweiten transpiriert man an den Füßen und Beinen recht stark, insbesondere beim Paddeln. Eine Watstrumpfhose kannst Du nach Gebrauch komplett umdrehen und trocknen lassen. Bei Bedarf sogar auswaschen. Dass geht nur sehr schwer, wenn die Stiefel fest dran sind.

Zum dritten kannst Du bei den Watschuhen welche nehmen, die Filz unten dran haben. Das ist dann in den Flossen wesentlich angenehmer als andere Sohlen. 

Zum vierten kannst Du die Wathose mit unterschiedliche Watschuhe kombinieren- welche mit Filz oder welche mit fester Sohle und Spikes (falls dafür Bedarf besteht, ich habe jedenfalls zwei Paar, ein Paar fürs Bellyboaten und ein Paar zum Watfischen). 

Fünftens gehen entweder die Schuhe kaputt oder die Hose, dann brauchst Du nicht immer eine ganze Wathose mit Stiefeln dran neu kaufen.

Sechstens richten sich die Größen der Wathosen mit Stiefeln oft rein nach der Schuhgröße. Je nach individuellen Abweichungen kann das recht seltsam aussehen... und auch kritisch werden, wenn die Wathosen an den Beinen zu weit sind und beim Paddeln ständig aneinanderscheuern, dann sind baldige Löcher schon vorprogrammiert.

Leider wurde das Angebot für Neoprenwathosen in den letzten Jahren immer überschaubarer und inzwischen hat auch Bare (nicht zu verwechseln mit Behr oder Beer) die Produktion eingestellt. Eine Bare-Wathose hätte ich Dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen können. Für Alternativen vielleicht nochmal hier im Forum nachfragen.

Ob eine 6mm Wathose im Sommer zu viel ist, hängt vom Sommer ab und natürlich davon, wie weit Du im Wasser sitzt. Aber in der Regel kommt man bei höheren Temperaturen mit einer atmungsaktiven Wathose gut aus. 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## AllroundAlex (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Ich kann mich Dreampike nur anschließen, alles gesagt 

Als Zubehör solltest du auch noch an ein Seil (doppelt so lang wie dein See tief ist) und einen (Falt)Anker denken. Ich benutze im Süßwasser immer so einen kleinen hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/321922306354?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

Der reicht aus um dich auf der Stelle zu halten und wenn der tatsächlich mal unlösbar festsitzen sollte tut es im Geldbeutel auch nicht so weh


----------



## BerlinAngler (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Hallo,

ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort, da ich mir jetzt erstmal eine gute Wathose gekauft habe, kommt jetzt das BellyBoot, da habe ich mich bereits im Angelladen vor Ort beraten lassen, die haben ca. 7 verschiedene da. Was mir dort sehr Empfohlen wurde waren die Outcast Fish Cat 4 und die Fish Cat 4 Deluxe Variante. Die Unterschiede zu dem Boot wurden mir als Klein Beschrieben, das Deluxe soll minimal höher sein, und die Rückenlehne hat eine Luftkammer...... Aber sind das die einzigen Unterschiede? Denn dafür knapp 100 Euro mehr? Lohn sich der Aufpreis bzw. hat irgendjemand hier vlt. Erfahrung mit den einen oder anderen BellyBoat?

MFG


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*



BerlinAngler schrieb:


> Ich habe aber noch eine bescheidende Frage, ich brauche ja eine Wathose zum BellyBoat fahren.




Brauchst du nicht.
Das wird zwar immer wieder gesagt, halte ich aber für einen Mythos.

Ab rund 17° kann man länger ohne zu frieren fahren - Die Wassertemperatur ist meist Mitte Mai ereicht und hält je nach Sommer bis ca. Mitte Oktober.

Es wird nicht kalt, wenn man nicht ständig aus- und einsteigt, denn dann entsteht Verdunstungskälte. solange die Beine im Wasser bleiben gehts.
Ich verwende meine Wathose nur unter 17°, 4mm reichen auch bei 5° Wassertemperatur, darunter wirds dann frisch.
Ansonsten Badehose! #6

Mit 6mm im Sommer bist du nach spätestens 2 Minuten gar :vik:

Ich fahre ein Guideline Drifter, seit etwas über einem Jahr. Wird rund 2x die Woche benutzt und nicht geschont, bisher keine Probleme, langsam aber leichte Abschürfungen des Nylons an der Unterseite - das bleibt nicht aus, wenn man es immer aufgeblasen transportiert.

Hier hatte ich auch nochmal nen Artikel dazu veröffentlicht:
http://www.angeln-mit-stil.de/2015/06/01/bellyboot-damit-wird-der-fisch-bedroht/

Noch ein tipp: Würde mir nicht direkt DAs Deluxemodell überhaupt kaufen, sondern zu guter Mittelklasse greifen. Das kannst du nach einem Jahr immer noch mit relativ wenig Verlust wieder verkaufen und dir ein teures Modell holen, wenn dir das Bellyangeln taugt.


----------



## AllroundAlex (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Ich kann Trollwut nur recht geben!

Ich hatte gestern den Fehler gemacht und meine Neoprenhose (6mm) beim Bellyangeln angehabt. Das Ergenis war, dass ich wie im eigenen Saft gekocht wurde und nach einer halben Stunde ans Ufer bin um dann nur mit Badehose paddeln zu gehen....


----------



## BerlinAngler (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Ich habe mir nochmal das Guidline Drifter angeschaut, in einem Youtube Video wurde gesagt das die Nähte beim Fish Cat 4 gegenüber beim Drifter besser verarbeitet sind, können Sie das so bestätigen? 

Das Drifter hat ja auch keinen so schönen Tisch wie das Fish Cat 4  ; stört die Ablagefläche vom Guidline denn? und ist die Ablagefläche vom Guidline beim Paddeln nicht auch etwas nervig oder gar hinderlich? (auch wenn es nur ein Dünner Stoffüberzug ist?)

Ich habe mir bei den besagten Shop das Guidline auch angeschaut, da kann man ja gegen Aufpreis auch diverse Set´s mit kaufen, sind die Guidline Flossen denn zu gebrauchen oder sollte man sich eher Alternativen holen?

Wie würde sich denn auch eine Geberstange am Boot für ein Echolot montieren lassen?

Denn 500 Euro wollte ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt für ein Belly Boat zum Anfang ausgeben (wäre mein erstes und kann ja sein das es doch nichts für mich ist; aus welchen Grund auch immer); Daher habe ich die Mittelklasse derzeit nicht in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*



BerlinAngler schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nochmal das Guidline Drifter angeschaut, in einem Youtube Video wurde gesagt das die Nähte beim Fish Cat 4 gegenüber beim Drifter besser verarbeitet sind, können Sie das so bestätigen?
> 
> Das Drifter hat ja auch keinen so schönen Tisch wie das Fish Cat 4  ; stört die Ablagefläche vom Guidline denn? und ist die Ablagefläche vom Guidline beim Paddeln nicht auch etwas nervig oder gar hinderlich? (auch wenn es nur ein Dünner Stoffüberzug ist?)
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich hab das Ding seit einem Jahr unter heftiger Dauerbenutzung und schone es nicht - Nähte sind da keine aufgegangen.
Die Ablagefläche brauchst du eigentlich sowieso nicht, das Gestänge ist nur dafür da, dass das Belly nicht in der Mitte zusammenklappt, wenn du dich reinsetzt.
Die Ablagefläche stört nicht. Ist auch kein Stoff, sondern praktisch Stoff, der mit härterem Kunststoff überzogen wurde, ist zwar flexibel, aber relativ steif, bleibt also beim Paddeln in form und klebt nicht an den Beinen.
Die Flossen haben bei mir beim ständigen Einsatz rund 6 Monate gehalten, allerdings muss ich immer bei relativ groben Steinpackungen einsteigen. Wenn man den Luxus von Sandboden oder z.b. Trailerstellen hat halten die länger.

Siehe dazu auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305242

Das Guideline kriegst du im Netz für rund 300€.
Angenommen dir taugt das Bellyangeln nicht, kannst du es danach wieder für vllt. 250-200€ wieder verkaufen. Wenn es dir gefällt fährst du das Drifter entweder, bis es fertig ist, oder du verkaufst es ebenfalls wieder und holst dir was hochpreisigeres - Auf jeden Fall sinnvoller, als direkt 500€ auf den Tisch zu hauen und später zu merken, dass dir BB doch nicht zusagt.

Edit:
Geberstange musst du dir selbst eine Halterung bauen, sowas gibts nicht - Rutenhalter ebenfalls nicht, da musst du ein wenig basteln.


----------



## BerlinAngler (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Danke für die Informationen, dann werde ich mir wohl doch das Guidline kaufen. Welche Flossen haben Sie denn derzeit in Benutzung? Ich hatte irgendwo auch mal gehört das meistens die aus dem Tauchershop besser geeignet wären? Aber man hört / liest ja doch viel im Internet und vieles davon ist murks.

Edit:
Kann man das BB auch mit einer Pumpe (automatische) aufblasen? Ich habe nämlich noch eine vom alten Schlauchboot hier zu stehen... und wenn ja wie viel Druck braucht das Guideline?

Mir kommt gerade noch eine erneute Frage in den Kopf, da ich kurz davor bin mir das Guideline zu bestellen. Das eine Schwimmweste mit her muss ist ja klar, ist denn aber eine automatische Schwimmweste von Vorteil? Wenn ich auf obooto das Set1 ja mit bestelle wäre dort nur eine Automatische bei, ist dies zu empfehlen?


----------



## christian1109 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Hallo ich Klinke mich mal mit ein und habe auch mal ne frage gehört das bellyboot zum bootsangeln mfg Christian 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AllroundAlex (3. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Ja, ein Belly ist auch ein Boot.

D.h. Du brauchst ggf noch zusätzliche Lizenzen zum Angeln bzw wo das Bootsangeln verboten ist, darfst du dann auch nicht mit dem Belly angeln.


----------



## banzinator (3. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zum BellyBoat*

Ich habe die Mares Plana Avanti https://www.ebay.de/itm/251928226068  . Kann sie nur empfehlen, super Vortrieb super Verschluss. Funktionieren super mit Stiefeln einer wathose. 
Ich benutze immer eine Automatik Weste mit 150N beim Belly angeln, die sind angenehm zu tragen. 
Aufpumpen tue ich nach Gefühl.


----------

